# Gear Restrictions Blog



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

GLFSA has started a gear restrictions blog, check out the latest post here:
http://glfsa.org/2011/a-discussion-on-mortality
Don


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Who is the funny looking guy in the picture? :evilsmile


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

I dunno...never seen him before!


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Put up another post tonight - same funny looking guy:

http://glfsa.org/2011/a-small-amount

Don


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Don, 

Nice blogs. Once again, I'll add that with more than just a quick glance at the hook mortality literature, it seems a trend for the higher mortality rate studies to always include Power Bait and rainbow trout. I wouldn't be surprised if these studies were done on stocker rainbows (I know at least some of them are), which are larger and "dumber" than most trout encountered on the stream. It would also be interesting to see how many studies allowed the fish some time to swallow the bait.

If anyone has ever fished power bait to stocker rainbows, you can see where the high mortality rates come from. Thus, the big difference between most of the mortality studies vs. the Brule River paper. How many bait guys on your trout rivers you see using Power Bait???

As I always said, it would be interesting to obtain the full text instead of just being limited to abstracts.


----------

